
Harvard's CS50 Switches from C and PHP to C and Python [video] - ralmidani
https://video.cs50.net/2016/fall/lectures/8
======
cylim
That's why CS50 is the best introduction to computer science subject ever. The
course outlines change every semester according to needs. Which is way better
than my university which never update their course structure.

